# What about Pregnancy and IBS D



## Guest (Nov 28, 2001)

I got IBS during the pregnancy with my son. It never went away. It has gotten alot worse since my pregnancy, 2 years ago. We want to try for number 2. I'm so scared these colon spasams could cause me to miscarry. Also, what about Levsin, could I take it while pregnant? If not, what in the world would I do to stop the spasms? I'm very concerned about this. Please help!


----------

